# Children’s python morphs?



## Anthony0739 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi I’ve been doing some research on children’s python morphs but it’s hard to find a lot out there. I was just curious about a couple things. My first children’s python was sold to me as a caramel children’s python. Is this a polygenic trait or something recessive? For example what would the offspring be like if I breed a caramel to a wild type? Or a caramel to a patternless? Cheers in advanced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 20, 2019)

Anthony0739 said:


> Hi I’ve been doing some research on children’s python morphs but it’s hard to find a lot out there. I was just curious about a couple things. My first children’s python was sold to me as a caramel children’s python. Is this a polygenic trait or something recessive? For example what would the offspring be like if I breed a caramel to a wild type? Or a caramel to a patternless? Cheers in advanced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The term 'caramel' is used in various different ways. Sometimes it's used just as a descriptive way to describe the snake's colour, sometimes it's used as a label for morph. Ridiculously, there are at least 4 different mutations which all get called the same thing (T+ AKA caramel AKA caramel albino) in Antaresia. Some lazy naming going on there! People literally don't generally even use any way to refer to them differently, they all simply get called "T+". 

If it's referring to one of the morphs, they are all recessive, so crossing to a wildtype will produce all hets, which look wildtype. If it's descriptive it depends on how caramel your caramel is, but there will probably be some influence in the offspring. In that sense, many wild Antaresia are caramel.

It's a shame the terminology is used so poorly. Given what you've said, most likely yours was called caramel in a descriptive way. If it's one of the morphs and it's a childreni, it'll almost certainly be a Latta line T+.


----------

